# Supplier of frozen frogs and lizards



## LeilaNami (Jul 3, 2010)

Anyone know any suppliers of frozen frogs or lizards?  I can only find live suppliers.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 3, 2010)

Sup!  I don't but I've done well by driving around on warm, rainy nights, hopping out and grabbing frogs when I see them on the road.  I'd keep them in a trash can and feed them.  I'd also freeze them but didn't feel good about that.  I'm not feeding any frog-eaters right now though.


----------



## LeilaNami (Jul 3, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Sup!  I don't but I've done well by driving around on warm, rainy nights, hopping out and grabbing frogs when I see them on the road.  I'd keep them in a trash can and feed them.  I'd also freeze them but didn't feel good about that.  I'm not feeding any frog-eaters right now though.


Yeah I don't feel too happy about freezing them either.  That's why I'm looking for suppliers.  Found some for chicks and quail but they charge a buttload for shipping. :wall:


----------



## Crysta (Jul 4, 2010)

When I used to keep my garter snakes I would put a bunch of frogs in a bucket, then put them into an almost freezing fridge, they would be to the point that they were not moving/metabolism really way down, but there skin didn't freeze either.

I've done it since I was like 8 to 14... I have no problems with it, since the frog is in an hibernative state. 

You can also put them toads/frogs in big deep freeze for months and take them out and they slowly become lively hopping prey. 

Maybe its just canada toads/frogs though...

This is back when I never told my mom...somehow I forgot about them when my mom was cleaning the freezer, and she freaked! lol... I had to go and let it unthaw on the lawn and hop away...


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah those are those weird frogs that you can freeze there in Canada and they thaw and are alive, most species die though.  But one time I messed up and put a bunch of gray tree frogs in the freezer, frozen solid, I meant to put them in the fridge.  I thawed them out and they were fine and hopping around again.


----------



## LeilaNami (Jul 4, 2010)

lol guys that's not what I need.   I just feel bad about the freezer thing but I'll do it if I absolutely can't find a supplier.  I live smack in the middle of the city though and the frog and toad population has diminished a great deal from when I was younger.  I used to be able to go out any given night and see at least four or five Bufo but now?  I haven't seen one in two years.  Anyway, health is a major concern as well due to the majority of these are going to be fed to the indigos (and my cali king because he eats anything).  We're going to to try to find someone we can piggy back to be able to get the quail at least but I still can't find frogs or lizards.  I looked through all the listings on kingsnake.com and googled quite a bit.  Closest thing I can find are frog legs but that's not gonna fly.


----------



## Faing (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know how many you'd need but last time I checked LLL Reptile sold feeder anoles. You could euthanize them yourself if they come live. Food for thought.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 7, 2010)

Carolina sells live adults and tadpoles.  No frozen, though.  

http://www.carolina.com/home.do


----------

